# Shower curtain with clear top



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

I've been looking for a shower curtain similar to my current one (see photo).

It has a clear top, and therefore, lets light in so that you don't shower in the dark.

The design for the lower part is simple.

I got it from Walmart in White Plains, NY, several years ago. Now I've been having a hard time finding a shower curtain similar to this online or in stores.

Could anyone tell me where I can get a similar shower curtain?


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...clear+on+top&tbm=shop&spd=1081902980085996516


https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-vi...43_adtype*pla&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=12819899


Why not add lighting in the shower?


----------



## HomeLearner (Sep 27, 2014)

cincinnati guy said:


> https://www.google.com/webhp?source...clear+on+top&tbm=shop&spd=1081902980085996516
> 
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-vi...43_adtype*pla&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=12819899
> ...


Thanks for the links! Some of the curtains are the right type. 

A clear top makes the narrow space open and natural. Artificial lighting above the shower space doesn't feel the same.


----------

